# SF - Need Spinergy SPOX spoke tool?!



## jmg1848 (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi

Does anyone have a Spinergy SPOX spoke tool I can borrow? Need a wheel adjustment and cannot find mine.

Thanks,


----------



## jmg1848 (Sep 18, 2003)

Im in pacific heights


----------



## dj2 (Jan 20, 2007)

I am curious about the shuttles back to AT&T, can anybody comment on them? It seems like it will make for a very long day, and if i am not mistaken you and your bike travel at different times? what do they do with the bikes if they arrive before you? Is there parking at Lake Sonoma, can we be picked up there or do have to take the shuttle?
Thanks


----------

